# Bump - unanswered post !!



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello ... so sorry to bump this  but I hadn't had an answer yet to my post sent at the beginning of May. Any chance of some Gavisconny help.
Here is the link to me post:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236101.0
Thank you !
Bluebell xxx


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

have answered on the link x


----------

